# Feeding crayfish



## GiantVinegaroon (Sep 29, 2009)

How often should I feed my crayfish?  I bought HBH Crab and Lobster Bites and it says to offer 3-4 pellets a day.  He's about 2 inches long if that helps any.

He takes to the pellets well so far.  This morning when I put some in they got stuck under debris.  However, he was able to kick them up from under the sticks with his legs and grabbed them with his mouth!


----------



## LeilaNami (Sep 29, 2009)

We feed a variety of frozen foods and fresh plants.  Ours eat about every other day or every three days.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Sep 29, 2009)

LeilaNami said:


> We feed a variety of frozen foods and fresh plants.  Ours eat about every other day or every three days.


Thanks!  I understand that they are messy eaters.  I was wondering if a small fish like some guppies would do an OK job cleaning up the scraps?  I know they're not really meant for that kind of role, but I've seen 'em kept with guppies, and I really enjoyed seeing them gather round the crayfish as it fed on a big juicy night crawler.  Kind of reminds me of pilot fish following sharks as they fed.

Thing is, this is a KK, and with with fish it'd probably need a filter, but it doesn't have anymore openings besides the one for the air tube, which, surprisingly, is occupied by an air tube.  The only way I can really maintain it is via partial water changes, unless they make small filters for KKs, and I can cut a small hole in the lid to let the filter wire run through. UNLESS, of course, it is possible to maintain tiny guppies without filtration with no hassle...


----------



## pewarchuk (Sep 29, 2009)

what are the dimensions of the KK
you should feed him every second to third day, i would give mine shrimp,pellets,blood worms,earth worms,little amounts of meat, and zucchini

and no guppies for that tank, guppies arent the best scavengers, and the amount of ammonia would kill everything unless you did constant water changes


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Sep 29, 2009)

pewarchuk said:


> what are the dimensions of the KK
> you should feed him every second to third day, i would give mine shrimp,pellets,blood worms,earth worms,little amounts of meat, and zucchini
> 
> and no guppies for that tank, guppies arent the best scavengers, and the amount of ammonia would kill everything unless you did constant water changes


What about snails?  I have one I collected from another body of water a month or so ago.

EDIT: The dimensions are 8" tall by 11.75" long by 7.625 inches wide.
It's a "Critter Tote" made by All Living Things.  Size Medium


----------



## LeilaNami (Sep 29, 2009)

ScottySalticid said:


> What about snails?  I have one I collected from another body of water a month or so ago.
> 
> EDIT: The dimensions are 8" tall by 11.75" long by 7.625 inches wide.
> It's a "Critter Tote" made by All Living Things.  Size Medium


Ours ate the snails  

They do make little three gallon filters sold at lps but I agree that the guppies would cause more problems than help in that size enclosure.  She usually scavenges up the left overs herself.  By the third day everything but poop is gone and she's ready for another feeding.  Oh...and she ate the guppy too lol


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Sep 29, 2009)

LeilaNami said:


> Ours ate the snails
> 
> They do make little three gallon filters sold at lps but I agree that the guppies would cause more problems than help in that size enclosure.  She usually scavenges up the left overs herself.  By the third day everything but poop is gone and she's ready for another feeding.  Oh...and she ate the guppy too lol



How about  6 inch largemouth bass?  That might do a good cleanup job? :}  Just kidding!

The snail is in a container I told my friend I'd return to him.  Would hell really break loose if I drop this tiny little snail in the crayfish tank aside from possible consumption?

I'm really looking to start some kind of "ecosystem" of sorts with various animals.  It looks the best route would be to add inverts instead of fish.  Any ideas that my rusty cannot eat?


----------



## LeilaNami (Sep 29, 2009)

ScottySalticid said:


> How about  6 inch largemouth bass?  That might do a good cleanup job? :}  Just kidding!
> 
> The snail is in a container I told my friend I'd return to him.  Would hell really break loose if I drop this tiny little snail in the crayfish tank aside from possible consumption?
> 
> I'm really looking to start some kind of "ecosystem" of sorts with various animals.  It looks the best route would be to add inverts instead of fish.  Any ideas that my rusty cannot eat?


*One* tiny little snail probably wouldn't cause a problem however if it is gravid or anything like that you could run into issues.  Snails have their own bioload to worry about and they're not exactly the cleanest.  If you want an ecosystem at least get a 20g long with filter to start a mini system.  The bass will only work for a little while because I might come over and fry it up.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Sep 29, 2009)

LeilaNami said:


> *One* tiny little snail probably wouldn't cause a problem however if it is gravid or anything like that you could run into issues.  Snails have their own bioload to worry about and they're not exactly the cleanest.  If you want an ecosystem at least get a 20g long with filter to start a mini system.  The bass will only work for a little while because I might come over and fry it up.


I've had it for over a month...I really don't think it's gravid.

You must REALLY be scrounging for food if you find a 6 inch largemouth bass to be tasty.


----------



## LeilaNami (Sep 29, 2009)

ScottySalticid said:


> I've had it for over a month...I really don't think it's gravid.
> 
> You must REALLY be scrounging for food if you find a 6 inch largemouth bass to be tasty.


Nah I'd let it grow a little bit before I eat it for a light snack.


----------

